# Ok, changed things up a little...now check out our website....



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

Suggestions please. (Be nice though)........dang it, I posted this and realized the pictures haven't been rearranged and placed in the proper categories. Other than that, this is our website.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks good overall. One very important change you need to make is to change the title tags of the pages (this is the text that displays in the top of the browser window). This is the most important thing (after backlinks) google uses to rank your website in search results.

In the title, you want to use keywords potential customers would search for (for example, your title could be: "Painters in Jacksonville FL | Painting Contractors | American" (you don't need the full company name, since the word "painting" is already in there, adding "american" will be enough for anyone to find you if they do google your specific company name. 

Keep is under 65 characters as anything over that and google penalizes you. Also, don't try to stuff keywords in there - google will penalize that too.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Your layout looks great, very professional.


That aside, Not trying to stir up any problems, but your secretary or whomever is wearing the pink :thumbup:


( Advanced apology if it's your daughter/relative )


----------



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks Robert for the kind words....that would be me...it is always me on here, posting questions, etc. seeing as DH has been nonstop with jobs right now and hasn't had time to stop by the forum yet.


----------



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

y.painting....thank you for the advice- sounds like a great change to make. I'm sending your advice to the guy who has created our website, since I am basically computer ignorant.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Loos good to me. Good luck with it


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

onthecoast said:


> ( Advanced apology if it's your daughter/relative )


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

I'm just glad he said it and I didn't have to.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Site looks nice and so do you  Good luck


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Patrece, people are on the web to find information. The site is very us, us us instead of customer, customer, customer. I know I am often guilty of falling into that trap when I am writing new marketing material. I want to tell everyone how great we are. Unfortunately the consensus of every marketing expert out there is.. the public could care less. 

Here is your entire front page:I've bolded the words where you talk about yourself and highlighted in red where you talk about solving customers problems or presented information to benefit your visitors.

*AMERICAN PAINTING SOLUTION**S, INC. is a fully licensed and insured professional painting company with over 20 years of painting experience in Jacksonville, FL and surrounding counties. We take pride in being an All-American, family owned and operated business.* 
*AMERICAN PAINTING SOLUTIONS, INC. is committed to providing the highest quality work and unparalleled customer service at a reasonable price.  Our company believes in creating long term, true relationships with our customers. *
*For all your painting and pressure washing needs*, *trust us- 
AMERICAN PAINTING SOLUTIONS, INC. * 


Do you see what I am saying? There is really nothing about the customer There is no reason to entice a person to click further. There is no call to action on the page.

This line: "..is committed to providing the highest quality work and unparalleled customer service at a reasonable price" is a cliche that is meaningless in today's market.

This is just an honest assessment because you asked for one. As a final word to your web designer.. that list of services should all be active links. It will help with search engine optimization by building an inlink structure. 

The layout of the pages, while a bit bland for 2009 is easy to navigate and clean. I like your picture portfolio.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

You keep refering to the DH.

When my wife uses that abreviation to describe me, it is not pleasant.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

LOL, Biker.. I know that one.

APS, my bad, I didn't realize you are new to the forum. I didn't mean to kill your thread or make you not happy with the site. I've been involved with sales and marketing a long time. Sometimes I get overhyped trying to get it all out in print. 

Here are some things to read that may help:

http://advantagemarketingforyou.com/2009/07/strategies-for-writing-effective-website-copy/

http://www.mediumblue.com/newsletters/writing-web-site-copy.html


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Think of what your customers may be looking for. What reason do they have to be calling a painter? 

Why would you look for a professional painter? Whats most important to the customer? The tendency is to want to introduce yourself to the reader with your website but that doesn't work. 

These are the thoughts that are coming from your website visitor: I want to know about the benefits of hiring a painter.. not you or your company.. not yet.. just a painter in general.. I know I want the right color but I was pick pumpkin orange instead of the soothing taupe I was looking for. If I saw this message (I designed a goofy quick graphic for more impact) I would want to read more.. the more I read, the more I want to hire your company. 










Here


----------



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

Pressure Pro, no problem. I appreciate the time you took to respond, as with everyone who did. To be honest, as we were designing it, I researched ALOT of painting websites and the majority talked about themselves in this way, so I figured that was the best thing to do. 
I will take all advice into consideration, because I would like for ours to be not only a good site, but a great one. I will say, though, that I think that picture you picked will be giving me a serious nightmare tonight.... :blink:


BTW, over here I lovingly refer to DH as "Dear Husband"....should I ask what it stands for where ya'll come from? His name is Jason.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You don't want to know.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Be careful what you ask!:jester:

I would also add some details to the pics, a description and even the testimonial, with customer initials or name. 

Is your web person also doing your Seo? Making sure you show up in Google searches? Do you Google yourself? Use different combos "housepainting in dade county or zip code or city"


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

APS said:


> BTW, over here I lovingly refer to DH as "Dear Husband"....should I ask what it stands for where ya'll come from? His name is Jason.


As delicately as one can put it:

Richard Head. 

 :icon_redface:​


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> Here


Ken, That is one cool idea! ​


----------



## APS INC. (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh, wow. I had no idea that is another way to use "DH".... that's funny.:yes:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Ken, did you throw that picture together on photoshop? Good idea but damn that face is SCARY.:yes:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> Ken, did you throw that picture together on photoshop? Good idea but damn that face is SCARY.:yes:



hahahaha.. it is disturbing. I searched for "ugly paint colors" and then "frustrated housewife" and merged the two images and added the text. That photo would be better suited to a postcard because that face and the perspective issues make your brain analyze the picture closer. Of course you want that in a postcard.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

It's perfect!

I'm going to put my logo on and mail it! :thumbup:


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

APS said:


> Thanks Robert for the kind words....that would be me...it is always me on here, posting questions, etc. seeing as DH has been nonstop with jobs right now and hasn't had time to stop by the forum yet.


Hey you're welcome! No hard feelings I hope!


----------

